# Friendly reminder to keep your fans clean of dust on your computers



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

My box was ringing like a telethon on the overheat alarm. Yup, the power supply (PSU) and CPU fans all dust covered up and you can feel the warmth coming off the CPU heatsink once the unit was turned off. 

Just reminder to all to do a monthly preventive maintance (PM) on thier computer hardware. It's not hard to do for those intimidated by computers. I grew up with computers and it's second nature to me but some friends of mine are afraid somehow unscrewing something with b0rkz0rs their box. 

For those intimidated this is a quick how to for you.

1. Just turn your box off

2. Unplug all cables. If you have some custom desk with routed cables then tug and look at where that cable is and label the cable if need be so you can replug it in later.

3. Unscrew the panels on the back. Save your screws. Some units may have like 6-8 screws but really you only need 2 per side. Just a FYI incase you lose some screws and start freaking.

*I find putting them in a ziplock bag/container with cap is best. Highly unlikely of losing your screws.

4. If you're hardcore, buy a cheap air compressor. Over the long run you'll save on can air costs. For those jsut wanting to dust it out get one of those can air dusters in single or double packs. I say go with a double as you'll find you'll use it more later. I ripped out a air compresser from a pre-press print shop mounding something/plate panel I can't remember.

5. Unless you happen to have a 'clean room' full of vents in the wall (now there is a scary thought/image like the walls are coming the eat you ; with the suction on low take the computer case outside and give it a good shot of air in the PSU, back fan, side fan (if applicable and that would be on the panel you removed), and multiple shots into the fan and heatsink where the CPU is. You can't miss it. It's the fan and heatsink attached to the big electronic board better known as the motherboard (or mobo). 

6. After all that bring the box back in and put the panels back on. Screw the screws back in and replug everything in.

7. Turn on computer and mark down next month to repeat. 


  Stay cool.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Good walk through. Well I usually do it every 3 to 4 weeks. When ever I find theres a little bit of dust around the fan blades, I clean out all the fans (all 4 of 5 fans). Since I custom made my hardcore gaming rig, I monitor the temp of everything in my case. I usually clean using a small brush and a big vacuum cleaner with its nozzle extension. What ever dust you brush off, make the vacuum suck that.

Also you mentioned taking off 6 to 8 screws unscrewing the case, isn't that too many? I only have to take out two, even my older case I had to take out two.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh thanks for the reminder. Bob's comp needs a good clean desperately and he's already cooked something in there from before. He's usually really good with maintenance but just gets lazy time to time... (as with me.. lol)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sameer said:


> Good walk through. Well I usually do it every 3 to 4 weeks. When ever I find theres a little bit of dust around the fan blades, I clean out all the fans (all 4 of 5 fans). Since I custom made my hardcore gaming rig, I monitor the temp of everything in my case. I usually clean using a small brush and a big vacuum cleaner with its nozzle extension. What ever dust you brush off, make the vacuum suck that.
> 
> Also you mentioned taking off 6 to 8 screws unscrewing the case, isn't that too many? I only have to take out two, even my older case I had to take out two.


I have seen some as much as 8 screws before. Can't remember the make of the computer but that was pre-2000 then. I work IT/cabling and I've had my share of dusty computers. No name docs dropped here on the companies but one company that designs custom home floor plans one of their more important computer (I think it was their co-owner and also son using that unit so 2 people down while repairs happened) was away for the weekend when owners son came home and smelt something burning. Went downstairs and the PSU looked like 10 blackcats went off one by one. For those not knowing what a black cat is they are small single stick firecrackers. Think the chinese hanging ones that look like chilis hanging but cut a few down.

He turned the box off and called us first thing on monday. When I checked the unit the PSU was toast. Hell I think I still have that unit around as I wanted to practice dremeling some designs on it. Looked like a bomb went off in there. Upon opening the case yup I'm amazed the all the dust inside didn't give all the parts inside a nice top flashburn coat of black. Needless to say while I was repairing his box he went out and bought a case of can air (6 in a case IIRC at Costco).

This isn't really new here on the ignition source. Any boy scout or survivor can tell you lint is a good source of tinder to make a fire as it catches a spark easy. This is also the reason why clothes dryer companies always tell you to clean your lint screens after every dry cycle.

Could it have burned the house or the office down? Possible but unlikely given the metal enclosure and that the dust would flash burn not like if you mixed it like 20% vasaline and 80% lint/dust that it would burn for a while. Still sucks when your box is down.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Ooohh thanks for the reminder. Bob's comp needs a good clean desperately and he's already cooked something in there from before. He's usually really good with maintenance but just gets lazy time to time... (as with me.. lol)


I've seen videos of someone with a overclocked box cooking an egg in a small camp frying pan. I found that awesome reuse of tech.   Mad Max would be proud as with good o'l Macguyer. I'll see if I can dig out the video on that. I think it was on Toms Hardware back like 1998-99?? Some one else has to have seen it to help me out on that video. I'd love to see it again.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah if you're comfortable in the BIOS set your temp alarm to the lowest warning so you know when you're overheating. Also....     Please don't out the computer by the heater output air duct/baseboard/heat etc... no need to explain that one. Been there, seen that, user corrected their placement.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

whoa .......i never thought of cleaning inside my puter. this beast has been kicking for 4 years and is on 24/7....guess i should get on that.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Most important bit of preventative action to take is to NOT keep your PC sitting directly on the floor. If that's where it has to live, so be it, but invest in or DIY a stand/box to keep your PC at least 4 inches off the floor. This will go a surprisingly long way towards keeping dust out.

Shut it off when you're not using it too...not only does it stop the fans, it costs about $175 a year to run the average PC 24x7.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I never even screw on the side panel of my computer! Maximum air flow to keep it cool!



and you dont need to buy an air compressor, you can simply goto Canadain Tires Gas Station or similar. They have these tires air compressor, 50 cents for 2mins, it's WAY better than buying those compressor can!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Shut it off when you're not using it too...not only does it stop the fans, it costs about $175 a year to run the average PC 24x7.


Shutting if off and turning it on often will decrease your computer life expectancy.

It's better to keep it on...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Shutting if off and turning it on often will decrease your computer life expectancy.
> 
> It's better to keep it on...


The thermal stress on a CPU or any "solid state" component from start/stop is negligible - if it were significant ICs would fail constantly in printers, faxes, TVs, Stereos, cell phones, all items that get turned off and on all getting warmed and cooled. I've read more whitepapers on datacentre management and desktop management than I care to remember, HP, IBM, even Intel and AMD themselves don't even consider this an issue.

More often than not it's a fan that dies and takes out a CPU, why because the fan was running 24x7 until it packed it in. Or the HD dies and takes your data with it because it was running 24x7 becuase the non-stop wear and tear on moving parts far exceeds the stress of starting/stopping your PC and putting the CPU through a cycle. Most (many) people are going to turn their PC on and off once a day, the stress of a once a day cycle is much less than the cumulative wear and tear of constant duty.

When a PC is left on 24x7, it's more likely to be damaged by power outages, brownouts, surges, electrical storms etc. Because most casual home users are not going to proactively clean their PCs, as noted in this thread, it also collects a lot of dust, further compounding cooling issues - causing overheating which is even worse than a cooling cycle. Even one overheat and shutdown is many many times worse than cooling cycles.

Over a decade in IT tells me you are not, but for argument's sake, let's just suppose for a moment that you are correct, consider this: If you take the money that you are not spending running your computer 24x7, you can apply maybe $100-150 of the $300-350 you save on electricity towards a 4-5 year full replacement, in home warranty should the CPU die from being turned off.

Or, you can turn your PC off, save money, save electricity, save pollution and get the added "thrill" (oooooh ) of taking the huge gamble that your PC won't turn on the next day because you let it get chilly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> The thermal stress on a CPU or any "solid state" component from start/stop is negligible - if it were significant ICs would fail constantly in printers, faxes, TVs, Stereos, cell phones, all items that get turned off and on all getting warmed and cooled. I've read more whitepapers on datacentre management and desktop management than I care to remember, HP, IBM, even Intel and AMD themselves don't even consider this an issue.
> 
> More often than not it's a fan that dies and takes out a CPU, why because the fan was running 24x7 until it packed it in. Or the HD dies and takes your data with it because it was running 24x7 becuase the non-stop wear and tear on moving parts far exceeds the stress of starting/stopping your PC and putting the CPU through a cycle. Most (many) people are going to turn their PC on and off once a day, the stress of a once a day cycle is much less than the cumulative wear and tear of constant duty.
> 
> ...


+1

Another common misconeception is having a box open is max air flow to keep your box cool. By having the box open, you are allowing dust and other foreign objects easy access to the insides of your pc which may cause damage. Proper air flow with the use of additional pc fans is a much better way to keep things cool inside. IF you don't use additional fans, then yes, having an open box will keep things cooler than a dusty clogged up pc.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I shut down my PCs when not in use. Actually not having the cover on is also not helping cool some of the components inside. The items that have a fan will get cooled, but the items that do not, rely to a degree, on the air flow the case/PS fan creates inside. With the box open the flow is no longer the same and things like the HD don't get cooling as efficiently as there is now no "flow".

I vacuum inside my cases....carefully. No need to disconnect everything....but do disconnect the power.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I never even screw on the side panel of my computer! Maximum air flow to keep it cool!
> 
> 
> 
> and you dont need to buy an air compressor, you can simply goto Canadain Tires Gas Station or similar. They have these tires air compressor, 50 cents for 2mins, it's WAY better than buying those compressor can!


Tip: Show up with a bike and ask for air. You do not need to pay that 'air tax' as some people call it. Just tell them you're filling up the tires. 95% of the time you won't get static. You will get some curious looks when you fire off like 3000psi of air into the fans when they hear the wizzing sound.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

That was a good guide 

"You will get some curious looks when you fire off like 3000psi of air into the fans when they hear the wizzing sound" - I'll bet, LMAO, I'm taking my 3.2 dual-core to Esso and paying the quarter! $7. for a can of air is such a rip !

You get better coolage if your case is closed, providing your fans are working well and your cables are routed for good airflow. Also you attract more dust due to interior static with the case open. Dust is the primary cause of failue of most interior parts.

It's recommended to clean twice a year. Some pple do it more. Do it as needed. Different houses have more dust, maybe construction is in your area. A cleaner pc is a cooler pc which will run at it's optimum level, and parts will last longer.

Leaving the pc on all the time opens up to more chance of a power surge or something overheating, while you sleep or otherwise engaged. It doesn't hurt to turn a computer on and off, they're built for it. If your psu blows, 
it was probably meant to. If you're downloading something, leave it on LOL. 
Either way, invest in a quality power bar. I've seen $60. power bars half melted and about to catch fire. It's because they're crap. Get decent power surge protection on the power bar. Surges happen often, even small ones you may not notice, it's not reliant on storms. Protect your devices (and your family and home from a fire risk) whether if be your computer, aquariums, and other electronics.

Something I learned the first time I cleaned a cpu fan, embarrasing but I will repeat it here, so YOU will not do it.... the fans on your video card or cpu may be made of plastic which can get brittle with age. I blew one of the fan blades right off lol.. And now use extra caution cleaning in, thru, around any fans. Never shoot the air direct down on the fan.

Cheers 

A+ Cert Tech


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well most if not all of my fans are Sunon or I think Delta ballbearing heavier plastic then the light (weight) clear fans with those LED's on it.

I did take my PC with me when I needed to fill up some petrol and cleaned out the box at the same time. Sure cleaned out the PSU dust fast with a small dust cloud. Gotta love that whizzing fan sound when to give it a few shots on it. My car was blocking (not intentionally parked that way) the view of others seeing my PC cleaning and I got a few comments what I was drilling. LOL

Well for the handy I have heard of some people making refillable high pressure air (HPA) cans but not sure I'd go that route. I myself would rather get a cheap $50 compressor on sale and take shots at the PC and also dual use it for tire inflation/etc.

Something did come to mind here. I have seen a product at MEC in the cycling area that marries a 120dB horn to a small air tank that supposedly fits a bike water bottle cage and it can be refilled via a bike pump. You can get bike pumps for like $3-10. Tho you'll have to do some modification as I don't think shooting it default would get any air blowing out of the horn part but ears ringing. I heard that unit at full volume when a CSR tested it for me. Oh my goodness my ears did not ring like that for such a long time. Only thing I can compare it to was the ear ringing of when a .338 went off less then an arms span away without warning to plug the ears fully (forgot the ear plugs that time) which not only shocked the internals but the ears rang for hours.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

You gave me a good thought ! Trying the small air compressor I keep in my car. I'm sick of buying cans and I clean the pc's outside anyways. Shouldn't be hard to make a long nozzle type end as it's not really good to hold the valve thing in with your finger. Good stuff


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> You gave me a good thought ! Trying the small air compressor I keep in my car. I'm sick of buying cans and I clean the pc's outside anyways. Shouldn't be hard to make a long nozzle type end as it's not really good to hold the valve thing in with your finger. Good stuff


Oh man thinking back on how much I spent on can it was CRAZY. I probably spent about $300-400 on canned air thinking back on it in total. I think I went through a can like once a week or 2 weeks. A used or even new cheap compressor is ~$50ish-70'sh on sale. If you own a car you already have dual use. If you own a bike well it is a bit pricey for that but you could use it for small air tools and such.

Thinking on what you're talking about A thought occurred If you used something like (not saying to use this as I'm not sure the max PSI on it) high pressure hose with a ball valve like those garden hose thumb lever valves and add a long nozzle to the front then you have a way to control flow.

This is what I was talking about on the air horn thing here.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

That looks like it'd work quite well. Not too much pressure tho or there'll be pc parts flying everywhere.... 

KIDS, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME. rofl


----------

